#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家是如何發現自己是獸迷的?

## JOL busin

各位是怎麼發現自己是furry的?對現實生活中的影響呢?畢竟這在台灣是個不那麼被大眾接受的次文化



阿普(我)是在一次找尋靈感中莫名的點進furaffiaity(奇妙的吸引力??，而發現自己是furry

家族中是有一次在外國furry獸裝新聞(還是節目我忘了@A@)中，家族成員紛紛表現出反感的樣子
才將這秘密深藏在心中，直到被樂園挖了出來(好像很痛==
怕被發現，只能用google charm的Ctrl+Shift+N來瀏覽這類網站(自己按按看就知道，不會出事啦XD



那麼各位呢????????

----------


## Canis lupus

要說獸迷的話~~倒不如說想變成獸吧 :jcdragon-lick: 

本狼是早有想當獸的想法了,然後在國二時經過一些刺激才想當狼的> <
原本我也感到很孤單,認為當獸不被大家接受,但在發現樂園後,就改變了很多
每天都有種莫名的興奮感

大概就這樣吧~~:3 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 卡斯特

從出生就是完全獸化
非常自然就會做出獸的任何動作
但因為別人都覺得我很奇怪，所以就開始想辦法隱藏，結果還是隱藏不了(也練成了不受旁人眼光影響的能力

是在加入狼樂非常久後才知道原來有獸迷這個詞(反應超慢

阿普，我可以問個問題嗎?
什麼是furry啊?(…

----------


## 寂影

走在人群中總是覺得自己和他們不一樣，但是又不敢講出來
盡力的隱藏自己，除非旁邊都沒有人
小獸不只是獸迷，更是以獸化

話說每次跑動漫場次看到獸攤就想灑錢

加入狼樂之後，進入了新世界呢

----------


## JOL busin

Furry原本是指毛絨絨的意思，在國外獸文化被發現後伸為，獸迷，獸文化，獸化....等，(沒記錯的話是這樣拉，很久以前查的不太記得了==)

P,s卡斯特好可愛優XD
P.s2其實我自己以前也很想獸化，可是日子久了知道這只是妄想，就放棄了，還是寄情於小說和繪圖吧

----------


## 狗熊

`````自己在更早以前的時候是完全不知道自己是個獸/獸迷的,也許是還沒接觸所以才不知道/沒感覺吧
而現在進來後才慢慢有感覺;的確在台灣是真的還蠻難看到(或少見)的.

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿普：

      本狼是國中時在學校圖書館發現一本由管家琪改寫的青少年版《白牙》，閱讀完畢之後被深深吸引，狼性也開始覺醒；到了五年前的高二寒假(98年元月18日)，本狼找到狼版並加入時，狼性就徹底覺醒了！！！

      現在本狼也和你一樣是被困在人類軀殼中的獸，其實嗥本狼是獸迷已經不足以形容本狼獸化的程度，本狼的內心、思想與靈魂根本就是獸了，只是外表還是人類。

      台灣的獸迷真的相較於韓國、日本、美國都不怎麼多，然而本狼深信經過一段時間的發展之後，台灣的獸文化將成為世界獸圈中舉足輕重的一部份！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                                               北極凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                                            103年元月8日    22:57

----------


## 狼の寂

本狼是在國中時期即開始喜歡上狼，並同時有了想成為一隻狼的這種夢想，亦開始以狼自居
也不知為甚麼，就是覺得比較想當一隻狼，或許一般人類無法理解吧...

起初是自從接觸到 "狼與辛香料"之後才開始注意到了狼這種令咱傾醉的生物
並非是因為喜歡赫蘿才喜歡狼的唷，咱是真的打從心裡很喜歡這個物種
之後當然就是...  開始蒐集各式跟狼有關的資料啦  OWO

然後就在高一的某一天咱意外的發現了狼之樂園這個天地
想當初似乎是在找跟狼人有關的資料吧，然後亂點就進來了w   (而且還是用爪機

當初看到這裡是真的十分興奮，迫不及待的想加入這個地方
但總覺得有些害怕以及不安...   記得是因為沒加入過甚麼論壇這類的東西吧
然後裡面的討論就感覺...  好深奧的樣子   = A =

所以之後就急忙的去做了一堆的功課www
咱記得好像把一些重要的記事都看完許多次了吧...    :3

之後就...   正式踏入獸圈，得到了一個獸身分  OWO

大概就是這樣吧...

----------


## 月光銀牙

這個問題啊.....(稍稍思考

大概是我國一的時候吧....受到銀羽的刺激(迷:不是樂園裡的銀羽，碰巧同名

後來也跟他成為伴侶(離題

那時候就開始寫動物小說

也就是那時候喜歡上狼的

某一天在找狼的資料的時候就發現狼樂了，只是那時都在潛水

----------


## 月凝x貓狼

嗯...如果說最初的話應該是看了宮崎駿的"魔法公主"吧XD
那之後就覺得獸好帥好帥 好喜歡~~
之後到了國中後....忘了原因
但是就莫名的栽進來了ww
但是身旁的人真的是....對這個沒興趣 甚至反感
也就只好將自己的獸面(?)壓抑住了
來到這裡真的有一種放鬆的感覺 以前的壓抑總覺得都沒了^w^

----------


## 藍尼

看了馴龍高手以後超愛龍的(?(沒牙萌翻啊www

後來是被同樣愛龍的獸獸推入坑的(?

就變成現在這副德性惹XD

----------


## 冰龍嘆息

我是從小就對動物有種親切感,感覺跟他們再一起我的心會變得平靜

對人只有冷淡沒感覺,有時會暴怒,只到慢慢發現有獸人這種存在

找尋很多相關資料,直到最後我找到了這裡,這裡有著相同嗜好的獸

以前我都跟我弟搶電視看動物頻道,我覺得有種很微妙的感受

內心的野性漸漸覺醒,化為冰冷氣息的冰龍,踏入了這個地方

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

看到動畫狼雨跟國家地理頻道的『灰狼爭霸戰』節目後

就開始喜歡上狼了

約莫是國中時候的事情～

----------


## 狼之夜

大約從小學時期就喜歡上了吧，但那時還沒完全知道自己是否真的喜歡，
也還不知道「獸人」這個名詞，
直到國中時期才找到這個論壇，瘋狂迷戀上獸人，也終於找到有相同興趣的獸友們 :wuffer_grin:

----------


## 夜陌客

我國小就和同學畫幻獸和動物了，
但那時候只知道自己"非常喜歡動物"。
而"獸迷"這個詞，似乎也是"非常喜歡動物"的另一種說法，
我不知道這樣解釋對不對@3@
但我小時候就已經開始幻想變成獵豹了XD

真正知道自己是"獸迷"的時間已經不可考了，
但我想大概是國中加入狼之樂園的那段時候吧?

----------


## 小黑虎

，，，，，(望

回來，，了，，半年來一次，居然有手機版了（搖尾

回正題
本虎完全記不起如何發現自己是獸迷，很自然的就形成，，，(形成？？？

----------


## 上將狼

我是在看了超感人的動畫《狼的孩子雨和雪》後,才發現自己是獸迷

註:google charm的Ctrl+Shift+N就是無痕模式,也就是不會儲存瀏覽記錄的模式
我都是使用無痕模式來上網,但並不是怕別人發現我是獸迷,而是我不喜歡有我的瀏覽記錄

----------


## 翠龍

我是天生一生出就是獸迷了.但當然我不並不知道.只是從小看卡通時.就特別喜歡獸的角色.就算他是壞人.電影.動漫.影集.......等等也都一樣.甚至長大還會為了獸還在去看卡通.而長大了會用電腦.開始會用電腦去查獸.慢慢地就發現獸網.深入調查後發現有這興趣的人不止我.才發現這興趣的文化.這也才發現自己就是這文化中所指的使者(獸迷)

----------


## 安安我叫土星

我從小就很喜歡人外的東西(當時自己不知道)，直到我接觸任天堂的電玩くるくるくるりん之後，就慢慢的喜歡上鳥類，後來有喜歡獸人啾(･８･)

----------


## 流星守護者(星守)

獸圈嗎…
小時候就有ㄧ種想去當各種獸的想法呢～
至於獸圈這詞是兩個月前知道的
阿還有從小就常看獸類影片（碰巧的

----------


## 狺犬默狛

大家好像都是在國中時期覺醒的，我也是一樣呢!

覺醒是因為看了結界師中的志志尾妖化後，之後像是白癡般一直在網路上google才知道furry這東東的。

話說日文的furry叫ケモノ(發作kemono)

----------


## 傑諾

倒不如說我可能心底深處有著獸魂,和獸人性質的東西(文章,繪畫)之後就覺醒了...
從小我就不怎麼喜歡和人說話(網路上有點例外),而且我會說我常常遇到貓就學貓叫,就好像想和喵星人用喵語談話麼XD
而且我媽常常說我貓叫做的很像,雖然我更喜歡狼啦而且我也做得出狼嚎,但是...你知道的,突然這樣做我怕我會被送進精神病院XDDDD

----------


## 荒聲野獸

最近才發現自己是furry
從小就非常喜歡毛茸茸的動物啦，感覺狼和老虎這類的特別帥
之後也有看見獸頭人身感覺很帥，但是沒有意識到有獸圈這種東西
近半年跟同樣喜愛帥氣動物的好友，同時意識到自己喜歡獸人，之後就沉迷于畫獸人了（笑

----------


## 夢魘

印象中已經回答過類似問題了（挖鼻
簡單來說就是被某幾個動慢作品打開開關，估狗搜尋到幾個前輩的個人圖站就回不去了w
於是開始學貓叫、腳步放輕、讓自己心智更機巧，有個方向引導我成長的感覺很不錯
最近學會用懸雍垂打呼嚕了，開心＝D


furry （毛茸茸的）這個字其實算是獸圈的簡稱，更專業的稱呼是 anthropomorphic creatures（擬人化生物）或是Therianthropy（獸化人），參考就好大部分人還是只記得住 furry XD

----------


## 飲冰室小犬

恩...我記得最初好像是國三要考會考的那個時候
因為我是用技優上學校的所以....會考與我無關??((這因該沒問題吧....感覺會被打

結果在網路上走走逛逛發現可愛的獸太
才發現有這個圈子

----------


## 尊o葆葆

本狼非常喜歡看動物類的電視節目，還有上網研究動物們的習性
之後就喜歡上狼了(阿嗚~~~~
然後我就開始不斷收集關於動物的資料
當我發現，狼之樂園，我點了進去
看了又看，我就來註冊會員，註冊完之後，我欣賞每個不同的文章
我發現，我越來越愛上狼版了QuQ(膜拜!!!!!
可以說，狼版實在是太棒了(阿嗚~~~~
雖然，最近很忙，不過，我ㄧ樣會登入狼版上來看看大家OuO
狼版，真的是我溫暖的家阿QuQ.....

----------


## 隱雷

其實也沒特別怎麼發現的~~從有印象開始就很喜歡了 看卡通影集就是會看獅子王啦、魔法公主、美女與野獸這一類，如果是看睡美人就一直REPLAY龍的那段，記得小學二年級吧!!在安親班還用四肢跑步結果被老師罵....後來才慢慢地學會不表現出來，身邊就算有宅朋友但卻沒有像我這樣的獸迷(那時還不知道這名詞)，就算朋友會畫畫小貓咪之類的但似乎跟我的喜愛程度又不一樣，偶然逛到狼版才發現這圈子的存在，在這裡發現到原來有好多人跟我一樣真是覺得太好了!!!!!

----------

